# Life in the East for Scot Pollard



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

http://www.indystar.com/print/articles/0/061732-9340-036.html 

He seems eager to play in the East and thinks he can make a much bigger impact, I would have to agree.



> "I make teams win," he said. "I've always been on successful teams. I'm not the main cog in the offense, but I make the offense work. I make the defense work as well. I do the little things that help teams win."


I like the sounds of that.



> "If there's a loose ball, he's on it. If you need one rebound, he's going to go get it. He sees the game different than most people."


Hustle players are always good to have on a team.



> "I don't have to play against Shaq and Duncan every night. Out East there's Ben Wallace and that's about it. Not that it's easy out here, but it's different. It's a different style of play."


He should be a much more effective player in the East, he wasn't bad in the West, he just had an injury plagued season, he put up good stats for only playing 15 mpg.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I don't know how much different playin in the east and the west is. You still have to play every west team twice instead of 3 or 4 times.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I don't know how much different playin in the east and the west is. You still have to play every west team twice instead of 3 or 4 times.


I think in the playoffs is where it makes a big difference.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

And also he is a role player who knows that he is a role player. That is something the Pacers were lacking last year.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> And also he is a role player who knows that he is a role player. That is something the Pacers were lacking last year.


Its good when players know their role, Pollard seems like he has a great work ethic and loves to hustle, he should be a good addition to the team.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I think as long as he stays healthy, half way through the season Pacers fans will ask...who was Brad? I think the Pacers needed a rough 'em up type to go with Oneal. Miller was pretty good at that, but Pollard is an expert.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jreywind</b>!
> I think as long as he stays healthy, half way through the season Pacers fans will ask...who was Brad? I think the Pacers needed a rough 'em up type to go with Oneal. Miller was pretty good at that, but Pollard is an expert.


I like your logic, I think Pollard could possibly be better to the team then Miller, not saying he will be an all-star, but he will do his job.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I like your logic, I think Pollard could possibly be better to the team then Miller, not saying he will be an all-star, but he will do his job.


Me too, he can get the rebounding and defensive load, and let JO take over on offense.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Me too, he can get the rebounding and defensive load, and let JO take over on offense.


yep and according to Pollard, he makes teams win, I hope that is a true quote.


----------



## Pooh (Jun 1, 2003)

I think this is Pollard's chance to show what he can do. He's now with a team that is more structured than it was a year ago, what with the return of Bird and everything.

He'll get a chance to play more minutes, therefore allowing him to be more of a team player than he was over at Sacramento. Plus it doesn't hurt to be playing along side a top caliber player in O'Neal either. Something Pollard didn't have in either Detroit and in Sacramento.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pooh</b>!
> I think this is Pollard's chance to show what he can do. He's now with a team that is more structured than it was a year ago, what with the return of Bird and everything.
> 
> He'll get a chance to play more minutes, therefore allowing him to be more of a team player than he was over at Sacramento. Plus it doesn't hurt to be playing along side a top caliber player in O'Neal either. Something Pollard didn't have in either Detroit and in Sacramento.


yep this is his big chance, now hopefully he doesn't get injured, then we would have Foster as our starting C and Brezec would be the backup:no:


----------



## Ducket (Jul 16, 2002)

> Plus it doesn't hurt to be playing along side a top caliber player in O'Neal either. Something Pollard didn't have in either Detroit and in Sacramento.


Sorry pacer fans but 20,10 and 2 in the east is not better than 23, 10 and 5 in the west.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ducket</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry pacer fans but 20,10 and 2 in the east is not better than 23, 10 and 5 in the west.


well he can be compared to Webber, but we're not saying he is better. Did you see his stats in the playoffs? 21 ppg, 17 rpg


----------



## Ducket (Jul 16, 2002)

> well he can be compared to Webber, but we're not saying he is better.


Sorry to generalize all pacer fans, but one of you definately did say it, specifically that Pollard didn't have anyone of O'neal's caliber in Sacremento.



> Plus it doesn't hurt to be playing along side a top caliber player in O'Neal either. Something Pollard didn't have in either Detroit and in Sacramento.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ducket</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry to generalize all pacer fans, but one of you definately did say it, specifically that Pollard didn't have anyone of O'neal's caliber in Sacremento.


oh sorry, I noticed that comment and forgot to say something about it, Pollard did have someone, but Pollard wasn't in the starting lineup so I guess he couldn't shine as much, well maybe thats what he meant.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Can you say...........DAVE COWENS? It'd be great if he turn out as great as Cowens. Our team has the potential to be great even individually.

Pollard = Dave Cowens

Bender = KG

Tinsley = Isiah Thomas

Freddie Jones = could be "the next" MJ. Be great to have him compared to Kobe, Minor and Hill.


----------



## mbnewman (Jun 18, 2003)

Pollard is absolutely not another Dave Cowens. Cowens was consistently an all-star center. Pollard is a nice bench player. Let's face it, the Pacers downgraded at center this year. There's no one in the league who would rather have Pollard than Miller. That's why the Kings made the trade. 

Now the Pacers have had to brake up, arguably, the best 4 and 5 combination in the east. The problem is compounded because their starting guards are basically bench players and role players. The Pacers could (sort of) get away with having to play those guards major minutes because they were so strong down low. Now that weakness is likely to show up much more vividly.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mbnewman</b>!
> Pollard is absolutely not another Dave Cowens. Cowens was consistently an all-star center. Pollard is a nice bench player. Let's face it, the Pacers downgraded at center this year. There's no one in the league who would rather have Pollard than Miller. That's why the Kings made the trade.
> 
> Now the Pacers have had to brake up, arguably, the best 4 and 5 combination in the east. The problem is compounded because their starting guards are basically bench players and role players. The Pacers could (sort of) get away with having to play those guards major minutes because they were so strong down low. Now that weakness is likely to show up much more vividly.


The truth is no one really knows hoe Pollard will do starting, with his numbers per 48 minutes he could be just as good as Brad Miller.


----------

